# G10 Quartz Actions



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Does anyone if its possible to buy new actions for the cwc G10 watches?

Thanks

Bill


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think it is, best ask Roy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

if you mean movements Bill yes and no you can't get the originals but they do a modern replacement same size and everything. I think Roy should be able to help


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks Guys

Bill


----------

